# Do you enjoy the symphonies of Villa-Lobos?



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Just as the title says. I am not too familiar with these works, but I just want to hear what others think of them.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I am not familiar with his symphonies. I do enjoy his piano works such as Suite Floral and A prole do bebê.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I really like his Bachianas Brasilieras and string quartets, but none of the other works I've listened to (including a number of the symphonies) have really clicked with me yet. They were ok though, so I wouldn't feel comfortable saying I didn't enjoy them. I'm kind of in between and may revisit them sometime soon myself.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Although one of my favourite piano/orchestra works is Villa-Lobos' Momoprecoce, I haven't done much exploration of his larger orchestral works. This thread, however, made me take a quick listen to parts of 3 of his symphonies, 6, 7 & 12. My listen wasn't in detail with comparisons of different recordings or giving them repeated hearings so isn't worth much. But for what it is worth, I can sum it up with 'pleasant but not memorable'.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

No. I don't.

The only Villa Lobos I'm familiar with is The Baby's Family piano suite, excerpts performed by Artur Rubinstein, and I didn't care much for that either.

But thanks for askin'.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A prole do bebê....sounds like prescription cough medicine.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

CPO has a delightful set, you should try it OP.
Good poll by the way.

​


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I haven't decided yet - they certainly have some interesting parts, there is definite potential for the ones I've heard.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Heck148 said:


> I haven't decided yet - they certainly have some interesting parts, there is definite potential for the ones I've heard.


Keep us posted.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I haven't dabbled into them. I got stuck on the Bachianas Brasilerias. When I look at the extent of his output, it's too daunting to go further.


----------



## Grotrian (May 5, 2016)

I have not listened to these works very much but somehow find them very intriguing. The biggest barrier is to simply start, and I feel a little like Manxfeeder. There is so much music to become familiar with (and this also goes for Villa-Lobos in general!). I do like some of the Bachianas pieces very much. No 3 in particular is a very exciting piano concerto and No 5 needs no introduction. The 5 piano concertos have some great lyrical tunes that pop up from time to time. There is also much fine music among the many solo piano works.

I suppose they have been on my "get to know" list for long enough. Perhaps it is time to check them out in earnest.


----------



## lucasbiblio (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi guys,

I think it's opportune for the topic. OSESP (São Paulo Symphony Orchestra) has just released the box containing all the symphonies of Heitor Villa-Lobos by the Naxos. This is one of the most important projects in the recent history of the discography of Brazilian music: the recording of the symphonic integral of the composer Heitor Villa-Lobos. This box, which has garnered international critics praise over the past few years, includes all the volumes of the series, in a total of 6 CDs. The project, which also includes the edition of the sheet music, helps to shed light on the complexity and diversity of the composer's creation, becoming a reference hereafter in the study of his legacy for Brazilian music. The records also testify to the current quality of the orchestra and the work of conductor Isaac Karabtchevsky who, since recording the integral of the Brazilian Bachianas in the 1970s with the Brazilian Symphony Orchestra, became one of his most intelligent and sensitive performers. We are talking about a work that will remain for the history of music as the reference of the HVL symphonies for any execution of the works from now on.

The box is being sold internationally, here in Brazil it costs around U$ 26, a bargain for an work like this.

This is the definitive edition of the Villa-Lobos symphonic work.

*Sorry for posting the same message on other topics of Villa-Lobos, but I think it is opportune to divulge something that can delight the ears of those who enjoy the work of the HVL.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

hpowders said:


> A prole do bebê....sounds like prescription cough medicine.


well...it's at least as mysteriously confusing. I prefer music playing, than playing with words. Leave that to writers. Or even worse are doctors, when you don't understand a word of their Latin it sounds really creative.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I haven't listened to his symphonies, but most of the time I gravitate towards chamber works. I probably should give his symphonies a try. Various musical formats of a composer's repertoire are always useful for gaining a better idea and generaly deeper understanding of composer's output. It's never wasted effort even if you happen to have lukewarm reaction to some of their compositions. So, I don't know them, but I'm always interested.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm another sitting on the fence. I don't mind what I've heard but I need to investigate further.


----------

